# what is a good yield auto strain?



## tchashow (Jan 24, 2009)

i heard that lowrider 2 produces about an ounce per plant and that would be good. can nebody back this claim up or is that just sumthing seed banks tell u?  i just need a auto strain that is a good smoke but also gets at least an ounce per plant? ne body have suggestions???????????


----------



## Exarmy (Jan 25, 2009)

Ive saw a guy named stonedfarmer with lowlife ak47's over at hg420 pull 50-60 grams per plant. They were grown in hydro if i remember right.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 25, 2009)

Read this all the way through, 21 pages.

Richy-B is easily hitting 1oz plus per auto 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21989


----------

